# 1990 200 quattro turbo



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

This forum is pretty slow so I hope I get a few responces sooner rather than never...at least before the weekend.
Looking at a 1990 200 qt on the weekend....194 kms
tell me what I should be looking for ..from a buyers point of view.
any trouble sports for rust?
electrical issues?
engine or tranny problems?
wear and tear issues?
or just general problems with this model or year of car in genreal..
Somethin like this....pfv








discuss.
thx for the look











_Modified by jonny_breakz at 11:00 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 1990 200 quattro turbo (jonny_breakz)*

Well, if you were to do a search, youd find we covered this already... even in here, nm on Audiworld.
HOWEVER, Since I'm feeling friendly:
First things first, that pic of the car you posted looks similar to what youre talking about, but isnt. If my eyesight is correct, its got the flared rear fenders... which means its a 20V... WHOLE nother car.
Anyway regardless, that car is still different, (side markers, Euros, front bumper, etc.) I say this only because I dont know if youve seen the car youre talking about or not.... and wouldnt want you to show up expecting one thing and getting another.
As for rust: Nah. These things are rarely rusted... and when they are, its a sure bet tey've been in an accident in that vicinity. Electrical issues are all over the place. If youre thinking about buying the car, try everything. If there are a number of electrical things not working, Id advise walking away... usually mean re-wiring trunk wires, et al.
Engines are known to be bulletproof and last forever, but some little **** breaks more often. (You'd be replacing some ISV's, some Master Cylinders, etc) motors, however tend to be strong. The 5-speed tranny is awesome. The Automatic Sucks. 
If its an automatic, know that it sucks. ...yeah, it sucks. The seals are just bad, and sooner or later your transmission will be laughing at you.
Wear and tear issues exist... but you should expect that. The car's 16 years old, and has miles... Stuff (parts and labor) tends to be expensive, you'd benefit from getting a cheap parts car.


----------

